# What Is Your Temperature Gauge Reading?



## hodgisyj (Dec 15, 2018)

Hi, just curious what people are seeing on their temperature gauge once warmed up and driving? Typically the needle should always be about 12:00 is the old school guideline. (or I guess 6:00 on these, right?) Mine seems to be stopping quite a bit short of that. about 8-7:00. (1/4 - 2/3) I want to get the most fuel economy I can out of this thing and I am worried that I am running cold. Diesels are most efficient (usually) at warmer temps. Also it seems to fluctuate quite a bit? Just wondered if these are cold blooded right from factory? Thanks!


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

My ‘14 Diesel always runs one mark to the left of center (cool side). 

120F Arizona heat to 30F winter, always constant.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

My ‘14 Non Diesel always runs one mark to the left of center (cool side). 

125F Cal/Ari/Nev heat to 30F winter, always constant.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Get yourself a obd2 bluetooth plug and use the torque pro app to monitor temp to see what your running. 

While some members already posted what their gauge shows. Not all gauges run at the middle position. 

I've seen cars show lower or higher at standard operating temps.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Mine is always one mark left from center as well.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

My gauge is also one click to the left. The temp on my scan gauge fluctuates between 188 & 215 once warmed up but the needle doesn't move.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

What snowy and mkohan said. The temperature gauge is computer driven and doesn't give an accurate indication of actual engine temperature. It's basically and idiot light (not quite, but close). Just as they have said, mine runs on click to the cold side of center. It says in this position anwhere between 180F and 235F (the hotest mine has been). 225 is common on mine pulling I-70 over the Eisenhower, even in cooler weather. The only time mine moves off it's "normal" position is going downhill for a few miles, with the heater cranked up in cold weather. Then it will move towards the cold side. I've seen it drop to the 1\4 mark with coolant temperature around 145F in below zero weather. (The heater is pulling the heat out of the cooling system with the engine in fuel cut off). While I don't like this feature, it is very common anymore with car manufactures.


----------



## hodgisyj (Dec 15, 2018)

Ok,,, thanks so much for the info. So it sounds like the needle is very inaccurate then? Cruzator you said that yours is reading just below center but actual temp is 180-235?! lol,,, I hope the fuel gauges are more accurate? That's terrifying! I do have an OBDII scanner and drove with the live data feature. The warmest the coolant temp got up to was 170. It warms up from a cold start quick enough, especially for a diesel. But to me it just doesn't seem to go hot enough to make max efficiency. Any ideas? It seems like I am running an old school cold thermostat. Also I watched the gauge again today,,, the needle moves by about 1/8 to 1/4 with throttle play. Is the temperature sending unit part of the thermostat housing? Or is it a seperate unit? thnx! hmm,,after reading this ,,,it almost sounds like I have a low coolant condition doesn't it? You would think it would trip a dash light if it were that low. Will check it tomorrow.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

If you are only getting to 170 on the diesel, then you are running in the temperature where the gauge does move around due to being under temperature. Running that cool, I can see the gauge moving up and down with engine loads. My thermostat typically opens at 195 -197. It is very obvious on my CTS hooked to the OBDII, but not at all on the temp gauge. Occasionally the initial opening of the trip will be higher, but then it is very consistent. Mine will never run under 193, unless it is from going down hill, with the heater on in cold weather. IF you are only getting to 170, my guess is you have a thermostat issue and it should be replaced.

As far as the fuel gauge, it is ok. It does hit 0% on the OBDII scanner, (and empty of the gauge) when there is (from what I believe) a gallon to a gallon left. I am fine with that, as I do not want to run out, hoever, it does cause my displayed fuel mileage to be 2 to 4 MPG lower than actual calculated. I know there are other people on here that say there displayed fuel mileage is right on.



hodgisyj said:


> Ok,,, thanks so much for the info. So it sounds like the needle is very inaccurate then? Cruzator you said that yours is reading just below center but actual temp is 180-235?! lol,,, I hope the fuel gauges are more accurate? That's terrifying! I do have an OBDII scanner and drove with the live data feature. The warmest the coolant temp got up to was 170. It warms up from a cold start quick enough, especially for a diesel. But to me it just doesn't seem to go hot enough to make max efficiency. Any ideas? It seems like I am running an old school cold thermostat. Also I watched the gauge again today,,, the needle moves by about 1/8 to 1/4 with throttle play. Is the temperature sending unit part of the thermostat housing? Or is it a seperate unit? thnx! hmm,,after reading this ,,,it almost sounds like I have a low coolant condition doesn't it? You would think it would trip a dash light if it were that low. Will check it tomorrow.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

I looked on Rock Auto. OEM thermostat is supposed to start opening at 192. Sender is sold separate of any housing. Just clarification. You do have a 2.0 diesel, correct? I believe the 1.4 turbo gasoline engine has a computer controlled thermostat that comes with the housing.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

The Gen 1 diesel thermostat does open at 192F and runs around that range (192-210) a lot. However, it is not unusual for it to run as high as 215-225 during various conditions. The temperature gauge on the dash would never move from one notch left between 192 and 230F despite this large swing in temperature. It will jump to 3/4 to Hot above ~260 or so as I did have that happen once. 

170F on the Gen 1 is pretty cold for this car. Unless it is extremely cold and you are only doing city driving this is not normal. 
It is possible that the thermostat is stuck open. Check your coolant level for sure first. There is not a low coolant level warning sensor on the Gen 1 Cruze. 

The Gen 2 is quite consistent at 185F.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

I know you are talking about Diesel gauge but the gauge could be the same useless feature as it is for 1.4T. I did multiple tests until I replaced my thermostat, read only input #3 from my original thread:
https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-gen1-1-4l-turbo/225041-1-4-eco-thermostat-swap-221-f-176-f.html


----------



## hodgisyj (Dec 15, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback Cruzator,,,much appreciated. Yes,, will start with the new thermostat. (it is a diesel that I we are talking about here.)  I haven't had it long enough to notice how drastically the fuel mileage is being affected, but I'm sure it's significant. I have a Liberty CRD that had a bad thermostat and it greatly affected the mileage. Will check back with the results when I have changed it out. Hopefully not too bad of a job? Is this a common problem with these,, the car only has 60 000 kms on it.


----------



## hodgisyj (Dec 15, 2018)

All fixed,,, changed the thermostat and running between 190 and 200 consistently with the scan tool. Bring on the fuel savings that I bought this car for!


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for the update. Glad you got it fixed!


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Rivergoer said:


> My ‘14 Diesel always runs one mark to the left of center (cool side).
> 
> 120F Arizona heat to 30F winter, always constant.


Same on 2015 Diesel.....and it's currently reading Stephen king's The Stand again.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Glad its fixed. Enjoy the car & Happy motoring!!!


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

My 2014 (102k) runs on the first tick to the left of center (towards cool). Always has since 30k miles.


----------



## ScottNatte (Jan 22, 2019)

about 214 degrees (after driving about 10 mins), outside temps as low as 4 degrees -


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

98.6f


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Oh, should I have read the thread? Nah!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

hodgisyj said:


> Ok,,, thanks so much for the info. So it sounds like the needle is very inaccurate then? Cruzator you said that yours is reading just below center but actual temp is 180-235?! lol,,, I hope the fuel gauges are more accurate? That's terrifying! I do have an OBDII scanner and drove with the live data feature. The warmest the coolant temp got up to was 170. It warms up from a cold start quick enough, especially for a diesel. But to me it just doesn't seem to go hot enough to make max efficiency. Any ideas? It seems like I am running an old school cold thermostat. Also I watched the gauge again today,,, the needle moves by about 1/8 to 1/4 with throttle play. Is the temperature sending unit part of the thermostat housing? Or is it a seperate unit? thnx! hmm,,after reading this ,,,it almost sounds like I have a low coolant condition doesn't it? You would think it would trip a dash light if it were that low. Will check it tomorrow.


GM, and other car manufacturers, started keeping the temperature needle stable when the engine is in it's normal operating temperature range. Apparently they were afraid people would flood dealership service departments with "why won't my car run at a steady temperature" type questions. Older cars tended to stay at the same temperature but the computers in newer cars manage the temperature based on engine load, which means there is a a roughly 30F range of acceptable operating temperatures.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

sailurman said:


> 98.6f



I actaully run a bit colder. Usually from 97.1 ish to like 98.3. Is there a TSB for this?


Also my Colorado runs one tick to the left as well and it’s so infuriating.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Rivergoer said:


> My ‘14 Diesel always runs one mark to the left of center (cool side).
> 
> 120F Arizona heat to 30F winter, always constant.


this

90f summer -50f winter


----------



## dieseldr (Jul 28, 2018)

Want to replace the thermostat on the daughter’s 2014 Diesel Cruze. 
(I think it got cooked when the thing ran out of coolant w/ failed water pump)
Googled, Binged, Ducked, all they could find is the housing. 
I don’t need a housing, need the thermostat, what is so special about the thermostat?
OR
Is it part of the housing, (have to buy the assy??), but not called out in any of the parts web sites?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

dieseldr said:


> Want to replace the thermostat on the daughter’s 2014 Diesel Cruze.
> (I think it got cooked when the thing ran out of coolant w/ failed water pump)
> Googled, Binged, Ducked, all they could find is the housing.
> I don’t need a housing, need the thermostat, what is so special about the thermostat?
> ...


I looked at that too. I think you need to buy the whole thing looking at the exploded parts diagrams but I can't say 100% for sure.


----------

